# New Chi Puppy...



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

So, I got my new chi puppy yesterday. He's called Sonny Nd he's 8 weeks old. He weighs 1lb 2! He's the runt of the litter. I got told he was eating dry food, so I thought I'd try him on the science diet but he's not really into it. He takes a kibble out crunches then drops the kibble out. He has drank puppy milk and water, so he has peed several times. Once on the pee pad!!  But he hasn't pooped yet and it's worrying me! Is this normal?! Should I feed him wet food? He did have a small amount of turkey (as its christmas!) 

Thank you I've never owned a dog before, let alone a chi

Pauline 

Sonny's Mumma


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

His food should be softened , Ike was 7 weeks when we got him and I had not only soften his food , but hand feed it to him. They need 4 feedings a day at this age, especially the runt, they can go into low blood sugar shock.


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

I've been softening his food with warm water and hand feeding it to him. He hates being left alone, which tugs at my heart strings!! I have a vet appt later today, just to get him checked over. Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hopefully the vet will be able to give you a puppy starter kit. The pup needs to be fed at least 4-5 times a day, with some food put down when you go to bed. I have a puppy playpen with the bed and food and water on one side, and a pad down on the other side. I use washable pads, though alot of people use the disposable pee pads. I don't see where your from, but going outside in the middle of winter (here in IL) it is easier to use pads. A puppy class is really invaluable in getting him used to other dogs. They usually need only one 'shot' to attend. Then finishing up the shots in 3 week intervals until they've had their 3. Good luck with this baby.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I wouldn't take a puppy to puppy class whist he was so small and wait until he has some immunity to parvo--but that is just me. For Rico, who was a small baby too, the breeder fed him baby -food pureed meat with 'nutra-cal puppy' on it. Food was offered about 5 times a day, he was spoon fed and "free-fed" tiny kibble and water at all times. I also gave him the Nutra-Cal puppy on a spoon several times a day. he did not want to be left alone. I felt so sad for him leaving the other dogs and he was from a large litter so he was used to company.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

For a puppy that small...you need to make sure he eats every 4-6hrs. Chis have a risk of hypoglycemia (low blood sugar) & the small ones like him are very prone. It can be deadly. Whether he wants to or not he NEEDS to eat regularly. Chi puppies can be tricky....tiny Chi puppies even more so. If you notice him acting lethargic or wobbly give him nutrical (or honey in a pinch) & get him to the vet ASAP!! But if he is acting normally now...just making sure he eats at least every 4-6hrs is a must regardless. Good luck.


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

Vet gave me a puppy pack! Said he seems healthy, slow heart rate for a little dog which is good apparently! He ate a little more food last night, soaked it on water for a few hours. And...HE POOPED!! A teeny tiny poop, but he went!! Never been so happy to see a poop! Lol He still seems very sleepy..is that normal for puppy chi's? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

baby puppies that young do still sleep a lot but they also should be playing and showing curiosity ...if he is sleepy all of the time that isn't good.... Makes sure he gets food and drink. And that he is warm enough..... Low blood sugar and mild dehydration can make a pup "sleepy" appearing


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

i missed the post about where Sonny came from. Can you ring the breeder for advice ??


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

We do play and he's a little mischievous guy!! But he's is very sleepy! I always wrap him up in a blanket and have a heater on where his crate is. I worry about him getting hypoglycaemic! he's not really into his food, I've been hand feeding him but its a long process!! He's peeing frequently but only the one poop since Wednesday 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry, I got Sonny from my brother in law. He has 2 pedigree chihuahua girls. And sonny is from his 2nd litter


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Sonny'sMumma said:


> Sorry, I got Sonny from my brother in law. He has 2 pedigree chihuahua girls. And sonny is from his 2nd litter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Oh I must have missed that. Rico's breeder called me several times after I brought him home...to check on him. He was not good at eating when he was that age ....it was work.....I relied on the Nutra Cal Puppy to keep him from getting hypoglycemic. I do think 8 weeks is young, but it is the norm in many places. Once Rico got into eating he developed a LOVE of food. He really enjoyed the orijen kibble once he got going. I do think that it is a good puppy food once they can handle kibble. I did have good luck with that pureed baby food meat in a tiny jar. I mixed some of the with warm water and Nutra Cal anc fed it to him on a wee baby spoon.  ( am just reading this and thinking of how foolish it sounds)


----------

